# Chess



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

The immortal game, chess is life- life is chess: challenge, strategy, gambit, tactic, recognition of opportunity, struggle, decoy, sacrifice, magical combinations, the quest of the individual toward victory.

Chess is a language. Verbal, as opposed to spatial, capacity informs successful play, in combination with adept pattern recognition. My preference is toward a visceral style, combat on the field of reason and creativity.

My own beloved set is pictured below.

Let's play- E4!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

For many years, I have been enamored with chess. I no longer play competitively. But, as a child, it gave me an outlet for my frustrations and provided necessary mental stimulation. I rarely play anymore. My feeble mind has forgotten most of the strategy that was drilled into me as a kid. I still have fond memories that fill my head every time that I hear Murray Head's "One Night in Bangkok".


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I am delighted, but unsurprised, that one of my favourite members is an afficionado. 

My oft used opener is a b4, I suspect that you may have been able to guess that?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I would always start with boring moves and then transfer into a more cerebral game. If playing from the white side, I would typically open with a Queen's Gambit. If playing from black, I would start with a subvariant of the King's Indian Defense. Either would give me ample opportunity to improvise as necessary without sacrificing my core strategy.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I too am an afficionado, although I have made no serious attempt to play since junior high. Like the doctor, I've forgotten the strategy. I also need to rediscovery the patience and thoughtfulness I used to bring to the game.

As I recall, C6 is a decent opening counter move to your E4 opening?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Duvel said:


> As I recall, C6 is a decent opening counter move to your E4 opening?


c6 countering e4... Solid move. So you are a fan of the Caro-Kann defense? It is supposed to favor a black end game. Unfortunately, I never kept my pawn structure intact enough for it to have been effective. Typically, I would end up losing when I used this defense. However, employed correctly, I saw many tournament players use this for decisive victories.

I will post a pic of my personal board this afternoon. Nothing fancy...


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't think I remember ever winning a game. Maybe that's why I gave it up. Yes, pawns would fall left and right, the knights would falter, the rooks would topple. The buddy teaching me was too good, and i think I got discouraged. I think it was good to pick it up at a young age, but I also wonder if maybe I should have played with other players, other beginners. If so, I might still be at it today. I think my buddy got a kick out of kicking my ass routinely.



drlivingston said:


> c6 countering e4... Solid move. So you are a fan of the Caro-Kann defense? It is supposed to favor a black end game. Unfortunately, I never kept my pawn structure intact enough for it to have been effective. Typically, I would end up losing when I used this defense. However, employed correctly, I saw many tournament players use this for decisive victories.
> 
> I will post a pic of my personal board this afternoon. Nothing fancy...


----------

